# Where can I find this font ?



## Cordy (7 Apr 2015)

Used it a couple of weeks ago to make a nameplate for Mother in law
Easy enough to find Roboto Bold font

But now I just can't find the source with outline

Help !


----------



## loftyhermes (7 Apr 2015)

Cordy, depends on your graphic program but with Coreldraw you highlight the text, then left click on white to fill and right click on the colour you want for the outline. This will work on any font. I hope that makes sense.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Cordy (7 Apr 2015)

Steve, thanks for advice

Yes; last week I started to use Inkscape
Fill and stroke have sorted me out using white for fill

Cheers
Cordy


----------



## martinka (8 Apr 2015)

Cordy, if you would still like the outline to save messing with fill and stroke, though that's easy enough anyway, here y'go http://bit.ly/1DKF5aR


----------



## Cordy (9 Apr 2015)

Thanks Martin
Eventually I found the source of my original 'EDNA'

It's an OK freebie


http://online.rapidresizer.com/make-name-patterns.php


----------



## boboxsi (9 Apr 2015)

If i am searching the font i am using 

[url=http://www.whatfontis.com/]http://www.whatfontis.com/[/url]

And put inside picture of the font and in 70 % it find similar font 

When i put picture of EDNA return to me that it is Cacophony Out Loud
http://www.whatfontis.com/Cacophony-Out-Loud.font?text=EDNA

I know i am a little late but if it helps for next time


----------

